

Ask HN: Best open source python project for beginners? - mpg33

Ay good suggestions for a person who wants to learn python?
======
nantes
It's not an open-source project, but I've been using the following to brush up
on Python and teach my daughters some programming:

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

<https://github.com/gregmalcolm/python_koans>

<http://projecteuler.net/>

And, I am getting ready to 'port' some old AppleSoft Basic games from when I
was a kid:

<http://www.atariarchives.org/basicgames/>

~~~
mpg33
thanks!

